# frio river



## New2BBQ (Sep 6, 2010)

how is the frio river flowing right now?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Was there on Thursday last week. They were turning people away at GSP, so we wen't under the bridge just before the GSP entrance. The river seemed to be flowing fine. They had some rain a couple times over the last couple weeks.


----------

